# best gun for a beginning deer hunter



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

I would love to start deer hunting, i have pistols, and a .22. now i need a deer gun. i was looking at a .243? is it powerful enough? this gun has an interchangable 12ga barrel too. ever heard of rossi?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I shoot a 243 savage and have never had a problem with it. I have never had a deer run mor than 20 yards.


----------



## ThreeSixtyCICJ (Dec 8, 2010)

Rossi makes a decent gun. Depends on where you're hunting too. I like .270's for open areas and a Marlin 336 .35 or 30/30 for huntin in the thicker areas.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Shot placement is the true key.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I wouldn't buy a Rossi, there is a reason why there cheap, when I was 10 I got my first riffle .270 remmintgon, I still have it never had a problem very good accurate gun, I use 150 grain core locks, but 270 or 243 are two best to start out with


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

i have a remington 243 had a trigger job done on it and i LOVE it,,,i shoot 100grain remington core locks,,,never had one run any further than 15-20 yards.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i used a rem 270 but then i got my 45-70 3yrs ago and i dont hunt without it now but trust me its not a target shooting gun unless u wana b bruised lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

How old are you? How big of a guy? If you are young & have a small frame the .243 or 7mm-08 are both nice. If you are older or have a bigger frame the .270 is great and can really be used across a vast age range & size. I love mine. You can get a nice remington model 700 in .270 for a good price, usually even find them at most walmarts. I'm 30 & I've been hunting with it since I was 16.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

u dont need a bigger frame for a 270. i consider it a low kick gun. i definaly prefer it over 30 cal guns like the 30-06 and 300. if u want distance u can go with the 7mag which correct me if im wrong but i believe its a 270cal with larger casing and load


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I love my ruger 7 mag


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

I love my 30-06 Game Master have used it From day one of my hunting and as the guy above never had one run more then 20YRDs but a 243 is a good gun as well and the 270 dose shoot Flater but not quite as much knock down as the 06 dose but I have seen thousand deers killed with a .22 so shot placement is the key and what gun you feel best with so I would find buddys with diff Cal. and shoot them and see what you feel best with.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

243, 270, 7mm-08, 308. all of these would be fine for a beginner. they all have minimal recoil, and most of them you can buy a "managed recoil" factory load for if you desire. 

I shoot a .260 Remington usually deer/hog hunting. I also have a BAR 270, 300 WSM, 2 Remington 700 30-06 just to name a few.

My next rifle will be a 308!


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Anything in 7MM will do the trick (7MM-08 Rem, .284 Win, .280 Rem and 7MM mag are the most popular). I personally prefer the Browning Micro Hunter in 7MM-08 easy to maneuver in the woods and doesn't kick much. I have yet to own a 7MM Browning that wasn't a tackdriver (over 50 years in the woods). They don't call it the magic 7 for nothing. Proper bullet placement and it'll bring down anything on this continent.


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

agreed on the 7mm bein great. as longa s you get a browning semi they dont kick too bad great gun for all we hunt. dont know about other semis but i shot a couple of bolts that had a wicked boot to them.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Like said above, shot placement is the key. If you get a cannon and try to anticipate the kick when you squeeze the trigger, your shot placement will suffer. Try several different calibers if possible and buy the one you're most comfortable with.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

My ruger 7 mag hardly has any kick to me, I swear by core locks, but a steady hand will kill more than anything


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I second all of what's been said. My next gun will be a 308. I've been shooting a 264 win mag and its a flat shooting caliber that carries knockdown power of the big boys but its hard to find loads for them unless you custom load. There are remington 140gr sold over counter and a few web sites custom load them from 80, 100, 120, and 140


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I have several different calibers from .223 up to 300 winmag. The weapon I take to the woods the most is my trusty old dirty thirty lever action. I rarely get a shot over 75 yards though.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*somehow i completely forgot about my trusty ol 30-30...with the hornady leverevolution bullets, that thing is deadly!! Plenty knockdown power too!! With the 30 caliber bullets you can be a little less accurate and it will make up for that....*

*but shot placement is the #1 thing you need to practice with whatever rifle you choose. I have killed deer with a 17 hmr and a 22lr, but not a respectable deer cartridge.*


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Brute650i said:


> I second all of what's been said. My next gun will be a 308. I've been shooting a 264 win mag and its a flat shooting caliber that carries knockdown power of the big boys but its hard to find loads for them unless you custom load. There are remington 140gr sold over counter and a few web sites custom load them from 80, 100, 120, and 140


Brute, do you shop the online shooter supply houses? They should have plenty of .264 Win Mag.

Able's
Natchez Shooters Sy.
Midway USA
Midsouth Shooters Sy.
Graf and Sons

Just to name a few...

Also:

Cheaper than Dirt
Sportsman's Guide

Pardon the oversite...my age is showing...


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah Ive checked them out but I was more referring to local sportsman/outdoor shops and wal mart. I have been questioned multiple times if I was sure on the caliber. ill have to check out those stores.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Perfect starter gun is a 30-30, old school model 194. I have one older than me and my brother combined.

Tried and true!

But I still take my 30-6 anyday!


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

ive had a savage 243 for about 18 years like someone said it depeds whewre the bullet goes in i always hit them in the neck never had to go look for the deer they always fall pretty quick


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

correct me if i am wrong , but i always understood the rimfire(22s)are illeagal for deer hunting in most states. do not get me wrong i will take the shot with a 22 if it appears, but for the serious deer killer browning 06 semi auto this weapon will turn 50yr old this month


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes you are correct about the .22


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

yeah i was thinking about going for a headshot with a .22 but it seems so impractical and is illegal. worth a try though we have a 14acre woods lot and i see deer all of the time. my buddy got an 8-pointer during the rut. but the thing about getting a 30-0-6 is that they're not cheap. i want a nice cheap gun under $350.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Rimfire is illegal to deer hunt with in louisiana! 

Agreed on the 30-30 for a perfect beginner rifle. I just recently bought mine and i think it shoots pretty good with the leverevolution bullets!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

For under $350 you should be able to find a nice used remington 700 or winchester model 70 in 270 or 30-06 i would think. Buddy of mine recently bought a brand new howa 308 for $325... Those are some sweet shooting guns as well without the huge price tag


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I shoot a syntheic stock Remington 700-270. Bought it from academy back in 06 for around $275, came with a case, sling and cheap scope. Used the cheap scope up until two weeks ago, ended up replacing it with a 4x12 Redfield. I rarely shoot anything over 175 yards. My next gun will be more of a target gun.....maybe a 22-250 or 223 with a bullbarrell wooden stock. Like the others have mentioned, shot placement is the key to hunting any animal. Another thing is to PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE....I use to be a crappy shot because the only time id fire my gun is once or twice during hunting season and that was usually at an animal. I've been shooting alot more throughout the year and have seen my shooting comfort & placement greatly increase. Good luck man.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

A good gun for around $350 is marlin XS7 and XL7 you can get them in .308, 30-06, .270, and a few more calibers.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

ok so i found a rossi .308/20ga from able ammo for around $300.... good deer gun? there is also a .44mag/12ga made by rossi aswell..... there is also a H&R .44mag/12ga for $300..... i'm looking for a combo gun for turkey and possibly a goose or duck here and there...


----------



## Aigtbootbp (Nov 7, 2009)

*I use a .223*

and is is quite effective on deer here in Missouri. A .243 will work just fine. As others have said it is shot placement that counts. Be sure your sights/scope are zeroed and practice from a few different positions. The vital zone on a deer is about 8" diameter. As long as you are sure you can put the bullet in that zone you can confidently take the shot.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

The 308 will reach out and touch something if they have to pretty easily so if your gonna have llong shots I'd get that if its going to be in the thick the 44 would be ideal but is limited o about 100yds. That's only out of the three combos you listed


----------



## Tinker (Feb 4, 2009)

One of my first guns was also a combination gun. The 308 is a fine caliber and can be used for deer and elk/moose. Up here 20 guage shells are expensive and I wished I had a 12 guage so I sold my over and under savage to a good friend who gave it to his wife. I understand your practical approach but don't by a cheap gun. Save your money and by a good rifle and a cheap shotgun.

Somethings to keep in mind is if you road hunt, a rifle with a clip is handy as you have to load and unload everytime you get in and out of a vehicle. This make lever actions a pain for this type of hunting. Rifles with a box magazine are a good choice if you stalk hunt or tree stand as you do not have to worry about losing a clip. As for caliber it is your choice but pick one that does not kick too hard for you, as it is hard to get over a flinch if your gun kicks more than you want it to. 

Glad to have another woodsman/hunter enjoying our heritage. We are becoming a pressured group with all the green peacers, PETA fans and city types that don't understand the pride and humbleness of killing, processing and providing food for our families as it has always been done.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I picked up a marlin xs7 in a 308 last friday and it is a dream to shoot grouped nicely even though it was its first 3 shots after bein taken out of the box. Grouped at about 1 inch apart at 100 but like I said this was first 3 shots out of gun and also prob had something to do with it being my first time to shoot it. They aren't very expensive and are very accurate guns. I picked this one up for $400 scope, mounts, and box of shells. Granted the scope isn't a great one but I am surprised at how well it does


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

i would say a .243 would be a great gun to start on or maybe a .30/30 or .35, mainly depends on your body size and the distance you will be shooting, but a .243 shoots extremely flat so u should be fine at any range with it, just watch the shot placement and they wont run far :bigok:


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

I jus dont believe in starter guns. My opinion is by a gun u believe ur gona use the rest of ur life. They last a life time and they all can kill if ur a good. Im a small guy at 5'9 180lbs and ive shot all kinds of guns but when it comes to hunting its only one shot so it doesnt hurt but if u like target shooting alot then look into a small rifle to save ur shoulder

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## 37Driver (Dec 24, 2010)

I've been using a Winchester Model 70 .243 for years and it drops a deer just as well as my 30.06 with a lot less recoil.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a 30-30, 270, 30-06, 444, 45-70, and to be honest the easiest gun to shoot in my opinion would have to be the 30-30 only because it is light weight, short, and easy to move around with. JUst my opinion everybody is different. I hunt with my 30-06 most of the time.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Just bought a new marlin xl7 friday, in .308 win. Shoots really good and is pretty accurate. Has adjustable trigger and camo synthetic stock. It does have a little more recoil than i thought a .308 should have, but still not excessive recoil. This is my new box stand gun. 

I use my ruger compact m77 in .260 rem when hunting in my climbers. Gun is super short and will pile them up, and is very very accurate!


----------



## txbf750 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hunted with a 30-30 years ago when I started. Now I use a 30.06 Mossberg, very happy with it, have no plans on changing to a different caliber.


----------



## deerslayar (Jun 2, 2010)

*After all that B.S. im still lost. LOL*

:twak:Im disappointed in some of you. First of all killing a deer with a 22 is chicken ****. Second is nobody thought of a 270 short mag. It is not that popular for what ever reason. I have personally dropped a deer at 400 yrds and two at 350yrds, and countless others closer. Im not bragin, so dont start talking crap. Im just sayin its a very flat shooting hard hitting gun. Look up ballistics if u dont believe me. :lol:


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

deerslayar said:


> :twak:Im disappointed in some of you. First of all killing a deer with a 22 is chicken ****. Second is nobody thought of a 270 short mag. It is not that popular for what ever reason. I have personally dropped a deer at 400 yrds and two at 350yrds, and countless others closer. Im not bragin, so dont start talking crap. Im just sayin its a very flat shooting hard hitting gun. Look up ballistics if u dont believe me. :lol:


oh yes they are very nice, but wow those shells are super expensive, around here there like 45 bucks for a box of 20, i can get a box of 20 for my 30\06 for around 24


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

just aquired a remington model seven 6mm, sweet weapon, fired off a couple of rounds (20) open sights good groups for me, installed scope but havent got to dial in yet. it is a look for gun in pawn shops an such.


----------



## Bill Sweetman (Mar 14, 2011)

My first gun was a remmington model seven in .243. I'm still kicking my self for selling it! I had it shooting sub MOA in layman's terms I started out at a 1 inch+ grouping (5 shot) at 100 yards. After a bit of tweaking I could cover the grouping with a loonie (roughly 3/4" for you yanks!!) Kick, well hardly any and that gun shot upwards of 20 deer from Alberta to Quebec, muleys and whitetails , all dropped either where they stood or went 10-15 yards max.

A .243 is not big by any means (check hunting regs to see if .243 is o.k..............should be though) With that shot placement is key so my advise is PRACTICE , PRACTICE!!


----------



## Derag2 (Feb 27, 2011)

Im surprised that NO ONE in this post said .25-06...... It is a fast light kicking gun that is great for deer hunting.... I shoot 30-06 mostly, but i also use a 30-30 and .22-250. .22-250 is about bottom of barrel right next to .223 for deer guns but both will get the job done with good shots. When people ask me what caliber to buy for first time hunters or guys that dont like kick, ,25-06 is always the first word out of my mouth followed by .243. Also look into savage for a brand but with your price range your probly stuck buying used.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

mini 30.. 7.62 is easy to shoot and cheap to practice with. My father used to say"Good guns are earned" if he does well with the starter move him up slow.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

I dont know if you have a muzzle loader season but, Thompson Center Encore has the inter-changeable barrels. I have many barrels for mine, at less than $200 per barrel you could knock your avg price per rifle down nicely. In Michigan we have shotgun, rifle, and muzzleloader seasons. Three guns for $800. Thompson Center Arms make quality firearms.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

30-30 by far best beginner! Light and will drop em


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

i say 308. ive had mine for 4 years and killed 1 at 415 yards and 1 at 397 yards(i think 397, might be 379.) i love it and not much of a kicker either. but i normally dont reach out that far.


----------



## Bill Sweetman (Mar 14, 2011)

Derag2 said:


> Im surprised that NO ONE in this post said .25-06...... It is a fast light kicking gun that is great for deer hunting.... I shoot 30-06 mostly, but i also use a 30-30 and .22-250. .22-250 is about bottom of barrel right next to .223 for deer guns but both will get the job done with good shots. When people ask me what caliber to buy for first time hunters or guys that dont like kick, ,25-06 is always the first word out of my mouth followed by .243. Also look into savage for a brand but with your price range your probly stuck buying used.


25-06 is a good little cal, but (always a BUT) they tend to be rare, and the ammo.............if you can find it, usually is *NOT* cheap!
Other than that nice cal,!!!


----------



## Derag2 (Feb 27, 2011)

you can get .25-06 ammo anywhere here, bomgaars sells it for heavens sake..... what ammo isn't expensive anymore.......


----------



## Bill Sweetman (Mar 14, 2011)

Derag2 said:


> you can get .25-06 ammo anywhere here, bomgaars sells it for heavens sake..... what ammo isn't expensive anymore.......


On the coast (gaspe) .25-06 ammo is more rare than hen's teeth! It all depends on location I guess.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

My advice would be buy whatever you can find the best deal on. Honestly, you dont want to invest alot of money into something to begin with if you dont know if you like it or not. If you could borrow one even and try deer hunting out to see if you are going to like it would be even better. I like a .243 but remember the bullet itself is only slightly larger than a 22 cal. It will shoot very fast and very flat though, but shot placement is key with that caliber. A .270 can usually be had relatively cheap and will cause alot of bullet damage. 30-06 can be found at ok prices too. There are so many variables to consider though. Size of deer plays a big role to me. When I go up North to hunt, I use my 7mm. Big deer up there and I want a big powerful gun. Down here in FL, the deer are tiny. I dont want to use a huge caliber gun bc you would blow one in half almost. I use a 30-30 if Im hunting brush or a .243 or 25-06 if Im hunting long range. Just dont invest alot of money into a gun to begin with incase you try it and dont like it. Once you see that you like it and it wil become a yearly ritual with you, then you can look at investing into a better quality gun and nice optics. Hope this helps some.


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

I've been using a 270 since i started hunting and i've made 250 yd shots.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

byrd said:


> u dont need a bigger frame for a 270. i consider it a low kick gun. i definaly prefer it over 30 cal guns like the 30-06 and 300. if u want distance u can go with the 7mag which correct me if im wrong but i believe its a 270cal with larger casing and load


I think the 7 mag is a .284 caliber.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Alright my 2 cent's worth, If it was me starting out I'd go with a 308. It has very low kick and Not too bad of range either. Keep in mind the military has used them for years at moderate ranges. I live out west and our deer are bigger and the Elk are way bigger. I've seen 308's take many of Elk at distances up to 400 yards. Anything over the 400 is pushing it for an animal this big out here. It is a great first time hunter because it has very little recoil at all and if you look at the ballistics it's not that far from a 30-06 which can beat ya up pretty good. I prefere the 300 win mag myself but only because the range is better. If you decide on a 308 make sure you get at least a 20" barrel though.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

That is very true, hard to beat a 308 for sure.


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

wyo58 said:


> I think the 7 mag is a .284 caliber.




You are correct sir! A .270 is .277 caliber and a 7mm is a .284 caliber. Not much difference but they are not the same.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

270 WSM FTW. This is my first and only riffle. I have shot deer from 300 to 100 yards and drop them in their tracks. I have shot many diffrent riffles. The ammo might be expensive but is it is worth it. Will be going to the range tomorrow to make sure the ole deer slayer is in tune. lol

Shot this one right at 100yds in 2009 and he droped, didnt take one step.


----------



## Jolley (Jan 12, 2010)

i got a remington .243 that ive had for 2 years and both deer i shot with it dropped right there


----------

